# Dirk Nowitzki's passing



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Something I noticed throughout the playoffs but held on posting for a while..

I thought Nowitzki's passing had vastly improved, he made a bunch of passes out of the double-teams to find the open man (including the one against Dampier). People always said he couldn't pass, which I find amusing because in the playoffs he showed them. Now, he's no Kevin Garnett but I thought it was a great skill for a guy like him to have.

Anyone think he will get around 3-4 assists per game this season? Anyone think he passes to often (like the second time to Dampier).


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I thought he had died. 

Dirk Nowitzki's passing, sheez. Heart attack.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Like I predicted I said Dirk will avg 3.5 apg next year but I was laughed at, so watch this season when he does


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Where was that MFFL? Link me...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

In the predictions thread, the one where I messed up on the scoring...

Let me see if I can find it

EDIT: Here it is Link 

I said 3.4


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

M F F L said:


> In the predictions thread, the one where I messed up on the scoring...
> 
> Let me see if I can find it
> 
> ...


No-one laughed at you for saying Dirk would average 3.4 APG.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Haha nice one


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I thought he had died.
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki's passing, sheez. Heart attack.


 :biggrin: Agreed.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dirk is never going to lead a break (but I would love to see him try :raised_ey ); but his most critical need is passing out of the double team. 

If anything, Dirk's a drama queen.

When the help defender arrives, Dirk appears to be assaulted by an unseen perpetrator, flailing his arms wildly while trying to deliver a (not so difficult) pass. Whether it's an issue of balance or timing, I'm not sure. But he must be able to gain a position of advantage.

This is crucial to the Mavs success - that our most dangerous offensive weapon, a matchup nightmare - be able to make those around him more productive. Obviously, it makes it easier for the oppostion to defend both him and the team.

He will not be considered great in my book until then. :nonono:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I thought he had died.
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki's passing, sheez. Heart attack.


I didnt think he was dying, I just thought that he was going to not be playing in the NBA anymore.. but idk about how many assists hes gonna have. He has gotten better, and now he has more scoring options to go to, so thats a good thing


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Dirk is never going to lead a break (but I would love to see him try :raised_ey ); but his most critical need is passing out of the double team.
> 
> If anything, Dirk's a drama queen.
> 
> ...


Lots of good posts from bray1967 lately, keep it up and i might just fall in love with you bray. :makeout:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Lots of good posts from bray1967 lately, keep it up and i might just fall in love with you bray. :makeout:


 :buddies:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirks passing has vastly improved...its improved so much that he was able to hold the Mavs to 7 points in a quarter because he was showing everyone how much better of a passer he is...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Dirks passing has vastly improved...its improved so much that he was able to hold the Mavs to 7 points in a quarter because he was showing everyone how much better of a passer he is...


Wrong, he was so scared of Haslem and the ball so he didn't even ask for the ball, no ball = no double team = no assist.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> Wrong, he was so scared of Haslem and the ball so he didn't even ask for the ball, no ball = no double team = no assist.


hmmm...good point....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

He didn't ask for the ball, and even worse: His teammates didn't give him the ball anyway...

...a lack of trust. :curse:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

bray1967 said:


> He didn't ask for the ball, and even worse: His teammates didn't give him the ball anyway...
> 
> ...a lack of trust. :curse:


he didnt ask for it becuase while Dwayne Wades 50 calibur was authentic, Dirks had replica written down the side...


rep to anyone who gets that reference


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> he didnt ask for it becuase while Dwayne Wades 50 calibur was authentic, Dirks had replica written down the side...
> 
> 
> rep to anyone who gets that reference


It's either from Lock Stock or Snatch...don't remember which one.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Diophantos said:


> It's either from Lock Stock or Snatch...don't remember which one.


Snatch is the winner!!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> he didnt ask for it becuase while Dwayne Wades 50 calibur was authentic, Dirks had replica written down the side...
> 
> 
> rep to anyone who gets that reference


I think he was also scared of the refs, he doesn't trust them anymore. haha!!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> I think he was also scared of the refs, he doesn't trust them anymore. haha!!!


Dirk's going to have to come out with a fire and attitude we haven't seen from him. The kind of fire that would make him (and Yao) a monster. 

 the refs.  the defender. :curse: 

NIKE (just do it). :wordyo:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> I think he was also scared of the refs, he doesn't trust them anymore. haha!!!


 I would be too!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:



> Dirk's going to have to come out with a fire and attitude we haven't seen from him. The kind of fire that would make him (and Yao) a monster.
> 
> the refs.  the defender. :curse:
> 
> NIKE (just do it). :wordyo:


I would love to see Dirk elbow someone and get suspended for it, not just once but many times. But we all know that's never going to happen, we have rely to on Terry and Stackhouse.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> I would be too!


Well Haslem was harrassing him and touching him all over his body, the refs didn't do anything so maybe they enjoyed watching it. Paying attention to what Haslem was doing to Dirk = always late on calls, that's why there was so many phantom calls. haha i can go on and on.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Thats the closest thing you have ever said to some what compliment Dirk!

REP


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Thats the closest thing you have ever said to some what compliment Dirk!
> 
> REP


hahaha, i have given Dirk plenty of compliments but only when he deserves it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah but it comes scarecely!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Yeah but it comes scarecely!


Not saying he deserves it scarcely, but enough of the Euro ball already. He's been in the league 8 years, that's enough time to run through the gears.

Overdrive, already. :banana:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dirk's not going to just start kicking *** and taking names, if it's not in a players nature, it's just not going to happen. There's no way to work on that during the summer, so there's nothing a guy can do to improve that. Dirk is the way he is, an that's pretty much it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont care how he acts next season, as long as he shows heart and we win I'm good


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dirk's passing + Pavel's finishing = dynasty.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

DIRK is an all around player now, Inside game, outside, developing defense, and his passing.

It's just the haters don't wnat to admit it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> DIRK is an all around player now, Inside game, outside, developing defense, and his passing.
> 
> It's just the haters don't wnat to admit it.


What inside game? he doesn't have any post moves, sure he goes in but that's not inside game. Defense? please don't even go there. Passing? sure He has improved on his passing but it's not good enough to call him a good all around player just yet.


----------

